# Brute front & rear diff. fluid



## Wolfeee

I have a 07 650i. What fluid goes in the rear axle and what fluid goes in the front. My buddies are using synthetic 80w(typical truck diff fluid) in both. Not sure that is right


----------



## Yesterday

i read this on another forum:


> I would use the Kawasaki specification for the front axle, which calls for API SF or SG, or API SH or SJ with JASO MA Class
> — Viscosity SAE 10W-40
> — Capacity 0.4 L (13.5 fl. oz.)
> 
> The reason you do not use 80w90 or other regular gear grease is that it will glaze and crack the front differential clutches, cause them to start disintegrating and chew up the bearings in the front differential.


----------



## phreebsd

the rear takes tractor hydraulic fluid. no substitutes.
mobile 424, exxon 560 or kawasaki wet brake goes in the REAR ONLY.


----------



## lilbigtonka

i use everything kawi wet brake fluid for rear since it is only one quart actually a hair less then one and the front i use reg engine oil for the bike since i usually have some left over


----------



## cigaro

In the front use what ever you use in the motor and tractor hydraulic in the rear.


----------



## KMKjr

Rear takes a special fluid.

Front the Kawi site:

Final Gear Case Oil
— Front API SF or SG
API SH or SJ with JASO MA Class
— Viscosity 10W-40
— Capacity .40 liter (13.5 fl oz)
— Rear Mobil Fluid 424, CITGO Transguard Tractor
Hydraulic Fluid, Exxon Hydraul 560
When above 5° C (41° F) SAE 90
When below 5° C (41° F) SAE 80
— Capacity .72 liter (24.3 fl oz)


Final Gear Case Oil
— Front API SF or SG
API SH or SJ with JASO MA Class
— Viscosity 10W-40
— Capacity .40 liter (13.5 fl oz)
— Rear Mobil Fluid 424, CITGO Transguard Tractor
Hydraulic Fluid, Exxon Hydraul 560
When above 5° C (41° F) SAE 90
When below 5° C (41° F) SAE 80​— Capacity .72 liter (24.3 fl oz)


----------



## Yesterday

i feel this thread will come in handy in the future.


----------



## KMKjr

You can get all your specs and parts diagrams here:

http://www.kawasaki.com/DefaultFram...SITE/VIVEHICLEINFORMATION/VICHOOSEVEHICLE.ASP


----------



## cigaro

> Rear Mobil Fluid 424, CITGO Transguard Tractor
> Hydraulic Fluid, Exxon Hydraul 560



Nothing special about these.... plain old tractor hydraulic fluids.


----------



## ttpinker8

you can get the mobil 424 on ebay two quarts for about $25. enough for two changes


----------



## krazykraker904

I use motorcycle oil in the front diff because it has the proper jaco rating. Rear I use kawasaki wet break fluid from the dealer


----------

